# The Hideous Horror on Howe 2011



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is my video of combined takes from this season. I set it to music that seemed to sum up the last two months for me. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Great job! I like the animatronics you made.
Just in case nobody noticed, cemetery is spelled wrong. It's a common mistake people do. The sign looks great on top of the pillars.
You have done a great job here and I noticed people did get scared in the video.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Now that some full on home haunting!
I like the wicked font you used in your video (which was awesome!)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Whoa! That's scary!" "Get me AWAY from here!" LOL

I like your take on the Frankensteiny creature with the heavy serrated jaw.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Full-on, as ScreamingScarecrow said. Where do you keep it all?

I love the clothesline ghosts...I forget the name of that type of prop...wanna make one!

Great video too.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Axworthy, that's it...yours looks fast and smooth


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW DT......outstanding....
Looks like you have one of everything......Lots of fine hard work there.....


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

It may be spelled wrong, but I really like the look of the cemetery sign and entrance


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, you are the master of animatronics. Your place looks great. Do you run it just for Halloween night, or for several days? That's a lot of work for just one night.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Pat you did an awesome job! So many props and the look great! I love the video also!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Darkmaster said:


> Great job! I like the animatronics you made.
> Just in case nobody noticed, cemetery is spelled wrong. It's a common mistake people do. The sign looks great on top of the pillars.
> You have done a great job here and I noticed people did get scared in the video.


LOL yes, I know, but when I was looking at the font, the "A" caught my eye. Besides, it is a part of the vernacular up here, eh! I was actually going to call the haunt "the Graveyard of the Grammatically Damned"!


ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Now that some full on home haunting!
> I like the wicked font you used in your video (which was awesome!)


The font is "ghastly panic". I'm sure it's by Chad Savage


RoxyBlue said:


> "Whoa! That's scary!" "Get me AWAY from here!" LOL
> 
> I like your take on the Frankensteiny creature with the heavy serrated jaw.


 Gotta love the kids, cut right to the chase! Frankenstein was inspired by Gore Galores Freakenstein.



Rahnefan said:


> Full-on, as ScreamingScarecrow said. Where do you keep it all?
> 
> I love the clothesline ghosts...I forget the name of that type of prop...wanna make one!
> 
> Great video too.


Axworthy's are cool, but they are a pain in the a**. This is the first year I didn't have a catastrophic failure.
I store everything in my garage. Built a shelf that runs around 3 sides three feet down from the ceiling and most of it fits up there. The pillars have shelves for storage as well.



beelce said:


> WOW DT......outstanding....
> Looks like you have one of everything......Lots of fine hard work there.....


LOL, I think I do have one of everything! When i started doing this, I would just pick one or two of the coolest things i saw out there every year and well, here I am, seven years later!


scareme said:


> Wow, you are the master of animatronics. Your place looks great. Do you run it just for Halloween night, or for several days? That's a lot of work for just one night.


I set up the second week of Oct and this year we ran everything for three days


Joiseygal said:


> Pat you did an awesome job! So many props and the look great! I love the video also!


Thanks Sharon, really appreciate that!


----------

